# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > QiDi 3D Printer Forum >  Qidi X-Pro Extruder type

## GuLinux

Hi,I haven't been able to find what exactly is the extruder that is on the Qidi X-Pro.I'd like to try out different nozzle sizes (particularly a slightly wider one, 0.5/0.6mm for wood filament), will MK10 nozzles fit this printer?

----------


## tenuki

I know the X-Max is MK10, M7 threads

----------

